# Mobile Herf in Florida!!!! Dec. 16th



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

That's right, We're going to finally go for it!!!!! There is a new B&M around the Central Florida area and Snkbyt and the crew were talking about hooking up a Grand Opening Herf. His name is Dennis and he is a killer BOTL!!!!!! We are trying to setup for Dec. 16th. I'm going to talk to Enterprise to rent a van and see how many of us can get our arses up to them for a change. Let's get some thing going here so I know how many are going to be going.

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I can't go........I have a haircut that day and they are also doing a manicure too.

:r 


Count me in!

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> I can't go........I have a haircut that day and they are also doing a manicure too.
> 
> :r
> 
> ...


Hey Marc, I mean Andrew.:r 
I should be OK for it but depends on a couple of things that should be taken care of by then.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Where is this going to be at?


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm not going.

I'd love to but I can't.

Too much to do, don't think I can.

Busy, busy. I doubt I'll be able to go.

Not for sure but I'll try.

Doesn't look good but maybe.




Hell with it..... I'm there!!  :w :al


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> Where is this going to be at?


Melbourne area
this invite is for all FL area Herf'ers
Tampa - Orlando - ect come one come all


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

pm me some more info might like to join you all. let me know what time your thinking of leaving south florida


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

And how about a time and address if any of us want to drive up on our own for any reason?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

We're trying to get all the info, address, phone and all else. I'll post it as I get more information.

Ron


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> We're trying to get all the info, address, phone and all else. I'll post it as I get more information.
> 
> Ron


please keep me updated pm me if you need any quick answers
thanks


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

If I wasnt in the big sandbox across the ocean I would definately be coming. I will be there in spirit.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

imthegoal said:


> If I wasnt in the big sandbox across the ocean I would definately be coming. I will be there in spirit.


rain check for you when you return
redeem w/any FL Battalion Member :u


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

luckybandit said:


> please keep me updated pm me if you need any quick answers
> thanks


got the info we have been waiting for:

2 Guys Cigars
1301 So Patrick Dr Suite 81
Satellite Bch FL
321-779-7774

Skype HERF after 12pm
Main HERF 4pm
Pre-HERF 1pm (So FL E.T.A.)

menu to follow later, if more info is needed PM me or ask here on thread

hope to see/met many FL BOTL on 12/16


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

yeah cant make this one guys... i unfortunately cant get out of work that day... especially after takin next weekend completly off for graduation partying... ill have to catch the next one


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

ATLHARP said:


> I can't go........I have a haircut that day and they are also doing a manicure too.
> 
> :r
> 
> ...


:tpd: 
I turned my resignation letter today, my last day is Dec 15th, look like this might be a go for me. :z :w


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Nely said:


> :tpd:
> I turned my resignation letter today, my last day is Dec 15th, look like this might be a go for me. :z :w


Ah ha...joing the ranks of the retired a bit early there, Nelson?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

And since we're on the subject of haircuts, who all is going up for this one? My only problem is I have a X-Mas party for the South Florida Briar Brotherhood that night but if I go up north for this I'll skip the X-Mas party...just to be with you guys (yeah, right!)...bah, humbug...this is near Melbourne isn't it? I was sorta thinking that if I drove up I'd get a room somewhere and stay over night so if the partying runs late I won't have to drive back late at night...so what's the deal here? Where exactly is Satellite Beach and who's going and when? Or are you all gonna horse around like last time and not decide to go until the last minute?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

1 week 2 go, see ya all there!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Yeah! Ron is this still a go or do you have a hair appointment? :tg 

ATL


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

go go go:z


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Yeah! Ron is this still a go or do you have a hair appointment? :tg
> 
> ATL


He's getting fitted for a football helmet that day...:tg

PS - And listen up, Tinkerbell...keep up the haircut chit and I'll tell your mother you smoke cigars...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> He's getting fitted for a football helmet that day...:tg
> 
> PS - And listen up, Tinkerbell...keep up the haircut chit and I'll tell your mother you smoke cigars...


Look,

The hair appointment thing is the new "Bed, Bath, and Beyond" excuse. It just seems to fit so perfectly. Sorry Marc, but it's too damn funny to let go.

ATL


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Haircuts available @ the HERF, no charge, no fancy style and bring your own clippers






















PS. Not really, maybe next time


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bill (Madurofan) and I are in and are headed up towards LJ's together.

Spoke to Marc but unfortunately, it happens to be the only available appointment again for a haircut, so he must take a pass again.

Ron,
Per our conversation, let me know if the van has room enough for all as otherwise, I will drop the top and have Bill's hair trimmed by the wind at 100+.
Actuall, Marc, I can give you a free cut with the top down. Bill and I can go in the front and we will put you in the back seat. By the time we get there, you won't need a haircut for the next year or two.:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

132hrs 15mins to go


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

Have fun fellas!!!

Sounds like it's going to be fun...

I wish that I could make it but I will be busy...I've been missing a good herf lately...

Saturday night I will be playing my usual gig with Roberto Torres "El Caballo Viejo" (AKA. Bob Towers "The Old Horse") 

Let's make one happen in town (Dade/Broward) before years end guys...

Enjoy and drive safe if you decide to come back!!!

Nestor


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

71 hrs & 5 mins till HERF Time :w :al


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

48 hrs 4 mins to go, can't wait.....but will have to :r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> 48 hrs 4 mins to go, can't wait.....but will have to :r


35/35 hrs/min 
anyone have any thing to add?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

less than 24.......20hrs & 12 mins to go! :dr


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

I wish I could make it out. Its been a while for me.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

MiamiE said:


> I wish I could make it out. Its been a while for me.


sorry ya can't, maybe next time...............................4hrs 20mins to go:dr


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

ok......the So FL Crew showed up
ATLHarp.....Andrew
Blueface.....Carlos
Snkbyt.....Alex
Madurofan.....Bill


No Shows
Neuromancer....Marc..........getting a hair cut
Ron1YY.....Ron.......nails, pedicure, eyebrow plucking (Marc's jealous)
Nely......Nelson.....playing proctalijest..(lacks cojones to tell boss "I quit")
HarryCulo.....Al....too busy wiping the butts on his new Yorkies
MiamiE.....Eric......tough time of year with all the sales at Bed, Bath and Beyond
Made in Dade....Mike.....Had to fly back to Puerto Rico to visit family for Holidays


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

These guys are serious!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

those that showed up.......thanks for coming....had a great time (as always), for those of you that missed it for whatever reason, you missed a great time
(pics to follow)


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> those that showed up.......thanks for coming....had a great time (as always), for those of you that missed it for whatever reason, you missed a great time
> (pics to follow)


http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/2462/cat/500/ppuser/4161


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> ok......the So FL Crew showed up
> ATLHarp.....Andrew
> Blueface.....Carlos
> Snkbyt.....Alex
> ...


Thats not f******* funny ! No really I tried to make it guys, but work was crazy. I'm sure all you guys had a blast, just like always. Congratulations to dennis for opening up his own shop. Now lets start discussing another Herf. Peace


----------

